# kicking into gear...



## dymas (Aug 3, 2003)

Alright....it's about time to start a journal. Had my first cheat snack in 5 weeks last night. I figure this journal should be motivation to keep me away from the evil temptations of those twizzlers...although they were sooooo good 

=-=-=-=-=
Stats:
age: 26
height: 5.9 
weight: 150 (on a lucky day  ) 
BF: 12% (supposedly...don't trust the trainer that did it, think it's closer to 14% but we'll see in a few weeks when I check it again)

=-=-=-=-=
Goals:
Gain some muscle mass and bring my abs back from vacation! Hoping to gain 10-15 pounds as a long term goal. Would like to see more defination in my chest and traps/upper back. For now just staying lean till cycling season is over than bulk baby bulk!

=-=-=-=-=
Training:
crap load of cycling in unbearable heat and humidity...wouldn't have it any other way!
4 day split with Chest/Delts, Back/Traps, Arms, and Legs/Calves day. Abs go 2/3 times a week.

=-=-=-=-=
Nutrition
well thanks to IM and Jodi and W8 and DP's posts I eat much better now. I'm now completly into my new diet and things are going well after 5 weeks. Low carb took some getting used to and only affected my cycling a little bit, I figure I can deal with it.
5-6 meals daily
4-5 liters water (was already drinking plently)
and doing a 55/25/20 Pro/Fat/Carb ratio hovering in the 1800-2200 kcal range depending on cycling days and output.

=-=-=-=-=
Pics:
ummmhmm yeah about those... 
Maybe post some before and after pics after some serious progress, besides nobody wants to see pics of a skinny cycling dude.


----------



## dymas (Aug 3, 2003)

Sunday 8/3

Cycling:
58.8 miles @ 3:01:45
avg mph: 19.4 max mph: 32.1	
avg HR: 137 max HR: 174

Gym - Legs and Calves:

Sled 45° Leg Press
2 x 12 @ 160
1 x 12 @ 180

Hack sled (holly crap this thing sucks!  )
3 x 12 @ 90

leg ext.
2 x 10 @ 75
1 x 10 @ 90

lying leg curl
3 x 8 @ 115

seated leg curl
2 x 10 @ 135

stiff-leg deadlift
2 x 10 @ bar+70

seated calf raise
3 x 12 @ 115

calf raise (on leg press machine, hate the calf sled, kills my shoulders)
3 x 12 @ 215


----------



## dymas (Aug 3, 2003)

Sunday 8/3

meal #1:
2 whole eggs
1/2 cup oatmeal

meal #2:
granola bar (i know...but i was on my bike and starving)
apple

meal #3:
ON whey shake
2 huge strawberries

meal #4:
8oz. lean ground beef
3/4 cup brown rice
1 green pepper
1/2 cup broc.

meal #5: (planned)
6oz. chicken breast
1 cup broc.
1/2 cup squash

meal #6: (planned)
6oz. tuna 
3 cups mixed salad
1 TBS flax oil


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2003)

Dymas, what's your macros for the day? 

Also you know there is not enough protein in meal one right? 

How come your fat isn't evenly spread out?  BTW - if you cycle that much I would suggest a 40/40/20 split or at least 2 refeeds a week.


----------



## dymas (Aug 3, 2003)

oh boy...macros are horrible

kcals 2439
pro 221g 36%  (might have to add some more to meal 6)
fat 90g 33%
carb 186g 30%

this morning's ride messed me all up...plus I didn't food shop yesterday and had no food...the leg workout didn't help much either...alot of new exercises to learn and I was already worn out...not a good start to this journal...sigh...

blah excuses are going to get me nowhere 

I try to do refeeds on weekend cause I send so much damn time on my bike. I'll rework the spilts to account for my weekends...or quit cycling for a few weeks (ya right  )


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2003)

I would definately suggest a refeed of slow burning carbs.  If you need help with it just let me know.


----------



## dymas (Aug 4, 2003)

okay so today is going better - seems if I prepare my food in tupperware I have no excuses...I mean how freaking hard is it to throw stuff in the microwave right?

tummy is upset today though...that second protein shake didn't settle so well. Wish I could throw some ice cubes in there...had to settle for room temp. water !!! YUCK !!! 

workout was good...leg workout really killed me. Calves are bouncing back nicely but man my hams are killing me. Not a muscle group I use a whole lot on a bike. Limping around with a big smile on my face though, love those hard workouts...

=-=-=-=-=-=

kcals: 1892
54%/20%/27%

Pro: 254.5g		
Fat: 43g
Carb: 127g (including veggies and fruits) 

*hmm usually the carbs are lower - under 100g easily...never included the veggies before...that's alot of carbs from veggies  

=-=--=-=-=-=

Meal #1
1 whole eggs
4 egg whites
1/'2 cup (dry) oatmeal regular cooked

Meal #2
5.5oz (cooked weight) chicken breast
1 cup raw broc.
1 medium apple

Meal #3
ON whey - 2 scopes
2 x-large fresh strawberries
L-Gutamine - 5g
Creatine - 15g

workout

Meal #4
ON whey - 2 scopes
2 x-large fresh strawberries
L-Gutamine - 10g

Meal #5
5oz (cooked weight) chicken breast
1 cup raw broc.
3/4 cup brown rice (cooked)

Meal #6 
1 can of 6oz tuna in water (bubblebee)
3 cups mixed salad 
(1.5 lett 1.5 spanish 1 cuc 1/2 cauliflower)
1 TBS flax oil

=-=--=-=-=-=

Chest:

Incline Dumbell Press
3 x 8

Bench Press
3 x 10

Dumbell Fly
3 x 12

High cross cable fly
3 x 12

Low cross cable fly
3 x 12

Delts:

Dumbell shoulder press
2 x 8

Bent Lateral Raise (bb at sides)
3 x 10

Cable Side Lateral
2 x 12


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

Don't worry about your carbs from veggies.  Most of carbs from veggies come from fiber and our body can't process it and use it for energy or storage.


----------



## dymas (Aug 6, 2003)

wheewwhhh...was so tired yesterday I ended up just crashing out and sleeping. I was wiped out. Feel better today but having a slow morning and I just know I'm going to be late to work...sigh...anyways logging in yesterday's stuff:

Tuesday 8/5

no workout day

=-=--=-=-=-=

Meal #1
1 whole eggs
4 egg whites
1/'2 cup (dry) oatmeal regular cooked

Meal #2
5 oz (cooked weight) chicken breast
1 whole green squash
1/2 peach

Meal #3
ON whey - 2 scopes
2 x-large fresh strawberries
L-Gutamine - 5g

Meal #4
1 can of 6oz tuna in water (bubblebee)
3 cups mixed salad 
(1.5 lett 1.5 spanish 1 cuc 1/2 cauliflower)
1 TBS flax oil

Meal #5 
tiliplia fish fillet
1 cup raw broc.
3/4 cup brown rice (cooked)

Meal #6
ON whey - 2 scopes
L-Gutamine - 10g


----------



## dymas (Aug 6, 2003)

Jodi - good to know about the carbs from veggies. I remember reading about that somewhere but than the articile went off about leafy green veggies and non-leafy and I kindof got bored with it. So i just added a new column in excel for the carbs from veggies 

Today is back and traps day! looking forward to get back in the gym after crashing out so far yesterday. I think i'm going to have a kick-ass workout!

=-=--=-=-=-=

Wed. 8/6:


Meal #1
1 whole eggs
4 egg whites
1/'2 cup (dry) oatmeal regular cooked

Meal #2
1 can of 6oz tuna in water (bubblebee)
3 cups mixed salad 
(1.5 lett 1.5 spanish 1/2 cuc 1/2 cup rad)
1 TBS flax oil

Meal #3
ON whey - 2 scopes
2 x-large fresh strawberries
L-Gutamine - 5g
Creatine - 15g

==> back and traps workout <==

Meal #4
8oz ground extra-lean beef
3/4 cup brown rice
1 cup broc.

Meal #5 (planned)
ON whey - 2 scopes
1/2 cup blueberries
L-Gutamine - 10g

Meal #6 (planned)
1 can of 6oz tuna in water (bubblebee)
3 cups mixed salad 
(1.5 lett 1.5 spanish 1 whole cuc 1/2 cup califlower)


----------



## dymas (Aug 9, 2003)

playing catch up here...life was been way way too busy...

Thurs:

Meal #1
1 whole eggs
3 egg whites
1/'2 cup (dry) oatmeal regular cooked

Meal #2
5oz chicken breast
1 cup broc.

Meal #3
ON whey - 2 scopes
2 x-large fresh strawberries
L-Gutamine - 5g
Creatine - 15g

Meal #4
4oz top round steak
3/4 cup brown rice
1 cup broc.

Meal #5 (planned)
1 can of 6oz tuna in water (bubblebee)
3 cups mixed salad 
(1.5 lett 1.5 spanish 1/2 cuc 1/2 cup rad)
1 TBS flax oil

Meal #6
skipped  

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

Fri:

Meal #1
1 whole eggs
3 egg whites
1/'2 cup (dry) oatmeal regular cooked

Meal #2
5oz chicken breast
1 cup broc.

Meal #3
ON whey - 2 scopes
2 x-large fresh strawberries
L-Gutamine - 5g
Creatine - 15g

-- workout --

Meal #4
4oz chicken breast
1 cup broc.

Meal #5
2 slices pizza  (  ...work made me do it but still )

Meal #6
ON whey - 2 scopes
1/2 cup blueberries


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2003)

> 2 slices pizza  (  ...work made me do it but still :mad


They MADE you do it eh?


----------



## dymas (Aug 9, 2003)

well I guess I could have said no...but peer pressure of 16 students telling me 

"come'on you gotta have some pizza on the last day...all you eat is brown rice and tiny pieces of chicken...you gotta eat!!" 

and I caved...thankfully not every class buys pizza on the last day or I would be screwed...  

I did make up for it this morning - fitday says I burned 2070 kcals! 


miles ridden: 46.6
time in saddle: 2:38:34
avg MPH: 19.3
max speed: 34.3

avg HR: 138
max HR: 188

time spent in zone 1 (85% to max): 0:29:19
avg HR in zone 1: 170

time spent in zone 2 (65% to 85%): 1:04:54
avg HR in zone 2: 142

time spent in zone 3 (55% to 65%): 0:55:59
avg HR in zone 3: 113


----------

